# Good, Fast & Cheap USB3 Pendrive: Sandisk Ultra or Transcend Jetflash 700



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2014)

I need a fast USB 3 pendrive below Rs.600

Should I get the Sandisk Ultra or the Transcend Jetflash *700* ?

Both are priced similarly. Will buy the fast one.

Please advise.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 15, 2014)

Go for Transcend one.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you know that it is faster? Because some reviews say that the Sandisk has very slow write speeds.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sure about the Transcend one because I've got one. Have compared it with the SanDisk Cruzer not ultra though and Transcend definitely outperforms. And me and most of my friends prefer Transcend over SanDisk because the observation has been the same.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2014)

On amazon, users are quoting 90MBps read and 40MBPs write for sandisk, 
but 60MBps read and 20Mbps write for the transcend


----------



## rj27 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm able to max it out for around 80-85 MBps for read and around 30-35 MBps for write.

But as I see the SanDisk ultra too has quite number of good reviews, so it is also a safe bet.

Personally being a Transcend user, I'll recommend it. Maybe some other members sharing their experiences will help deciding.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2014)

Get transcend


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 15, 2014)

All I can say that if you want SanDisk then their 'Extreme' line is the fastest, not Ultra. So I'm guessing the Transcend might be the better option here.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you please confirm the speeds you get? 80+MBps read and 30+MBps seem okay to me.
Please confirm the read and write speeds because many reviews said write goes to only ~20MBps.

Yup, Sandisk cruzer is USB 2 adn very slow.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 15, 2014)

Read I can confirm that will be surely 75~80 MBps given that you have a 7200 rpm hdd or ssd to get the max out of these. Have seen poorer performance with lappy 5400 rpm hdds especially with the Samsung ones (there disks are crap, own experience) while experience on system at home with ssd+hdd 7200 rpm is generally better. 

Write for me varies between 20-25 MBps while maxing out around 30+ sometimes. Speeds also do vary from system to system. 

As I said both are with equally good reviews, so if you are inclined towards SanDisk Ultra go for it. It's not that Transcend one is going to outperform in a big way or even at all. If people have written better write speeds with SanDisk ultra so there must be a reason and surely people might be getting lower speed with the Transcend.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 16, 2014)

i bought HP x705w 16gb from fk. found it good.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 16, 2014)

Please post your experience here. Use a large single file to read and write. Also if possible test with hundreds of small files too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2014)

One of my friends had the Transcend one and it used to give write speeds of 18-22MB/s which IMO is not good for a 3.0 disk. My Sandisk Extreme gives almost triple the speed. Yes, you heard it right. Write speed goes upto 60MB/s. Even on 2.0, it gives write speeds of around 25MB/s with 23 MB/s being min. Same case with my WD ext HDD. And all this with my 5400 rpm HDD.


----------

